# Dodge Pics & Vids



## BigJoeC

Hey you Dodge Guys and Gals lets see your rig! Dosent matter what it is- bulit pics, truck pics, even videos! So lets see um!


----------



## markknapp61

*Dodge fan....*


















Got two of these... One is the wifes and the other is mine... Not hard to guess which is which...lol


----------



## UglyTruck

Here's mine


----------



## m3klee

heres mine.


----------



## chris.outdoor

my old silver dodge and my current white snow warrior


----------



## bltp203

My pride and joy.


----------



## NHCraigT

1985 Dodge Power Ram W250. All registered & inspected.
Engine & Transmission (replaced) - each have 10K miles on them. Frame stripped and POR-15 coated
8' Fisher Speed cast plow (solid & no holes). Buyers tailgate spreader.

Using this to do my driveway.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Very nice setup NHCraigT. I had an old '88 W150 that I wish was in 1/4 as good shape as yours.


----------



## markknapp61

*Dodge owners still run Dodge tough... *









Keep em coming guys... we all love our Dodge trucks...


----------



## rb69

Here is my old truck. 1994 w/ the Cummins


----------



## NHCraigT

DeereFarmer;1168525 said:


> Very nice setup NHCraigT. I had an old '88 W150 that I wish was in 1/4 as good shape as yours.


Thanks - its a good solid, heavy duty "Old School" plow truck....that is actually an antique as of this year (25 years old).


----------



## 04f250fisher

He is mine. Just put a backrack on it tonight.


----------



## plowguy43

Nice lookin trucks. I wish I could post a pic but I'm on my phone.


----------



## markknapp61

*I like the back rack...*

Had the light bar on the roof, looked mean but wanted the rack so I moved everything on the rack looking good now...


----------



## jdxnc

Another 94 Cummins here.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is a couple....


----------



## Big Boss Man

My 1984


----------



## BigJoeC

*dodges*

very nice kepp um commin


----------



## LawnmastersMike

My '01 with 9'2'' Boss Power V.


----------



## Dirty Jersey




----------



## sno commander

my 07 waiting for some snow.


----------



## rb69

Here is a pix B4 redoing it & the other is after installing the plow


----------



## Fourbycb

2007 Ram 2500 w Western Wideout and Daniels Pull Plow


----------



## Grassman09

jdxnc;1169165 said:


> Another 94 Cummins here.


Ahhh Saint Huberts I remember when we used to have them here. I miss there chicken and sauce.


----------



## Grassman09

My 07 Diesel and 02 GM Gas out looking for snow to plow.


----------



## jdxnc

Grassman09;1170042 said:


> Ahhh Saint Huberts I remember when we used to have them here. I miss there chicken and sauce.


Swiss Chalet is pretty much the same, you're not missing much.


----------



## markknapp61

*Nice looking rig*



Big Boss Man;1169566 said:


> My 1984


I like the looks of the mid 80's...  Very nice looking


----------



## dieseld

Looks good.


----------



## BigJoeC

Wow nice trucks guys. Fourbycb thats a awsome long and low truck to plow with!


----------



## tattood_1

Heres my old 95


----------



## wideout

*here's mine*

My 06 with the wideout man i love them both


----------



## big schmitty

Here is a couple of our trucks.

*This is our drag truck best so far, 10.02 @ 137 fuel only. We should be deep into the 9's this year.*









*This is our show truck, however we will be racing it this year as well it runs in the low 11sec.*


----------



## wideout

both of those look sweet man!!!


----------



## JohnnyU

My 2004:


----------



## big schmitty

wideout;1171685 said:


> both of those look sweet man!!!


Thanks, they take up a lot of my time and all of my extra money.:laughing:


----------



## leepotter

My 06 1500 HEMI









My Dad's 95 2500 V10


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

rb69;1169900 said:


> Here is a pix B4 redoing it & the other is after installing the plow


Are those the OEM mirrors you put on? I've been looking at some mirrors like that for my '01.


----------



## rb69

They are Kool-Vue brand that are heated & power, just like the factory. Seemed to be good quailty


----------



## belton

nice. will add soon.


----------



## BigJoeC

hey big schmitty awsome race trucks! Everyone else im lovin those plow rigs! Keep um commin! Anyone have anything old than 1990?


----------



## mike6256




----------



## vinnys

My 2000 3500 dump. Long Island storm. 56 hour push.


----------



## plowguy43

Fourbycb;1170035 said:


> 2007 Ram 2500 w Western Wideout and Daniels Pull Plow


Holy long truck batman! You must do a lot of small tight drives huh LOL! Sick truck setup.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Could you imagine a Mega Conversion long box with a push and pull plow. Paint it yellow and black with a Blue bird on the side.


----------



## 2robinhood

1998 Ram 1500
6" of lift, 35" Goodyear MTR Kevlars.
8' Arctic HD poly snowplow.


----------



## huskerfan523

nice trucks guys


----------



## ProSeasons

Another long turn radius for driveways...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

rb69;1169900 said:


> Here is a pix B4 redoing it & the other is after installing the plow


I'D like to see more of this truck.


----------



## rhford

Some pics of my 06 Powerwagon


----------



## fatboyNJ

my new to me 01 CTD i just picked up last week..85k miles in great shape...uni mount is getting put on this week to fininsh out this season and prob 8ft pro plus next year


----------



## huskerfan523

2004 hemi 2500, lifted 3in, new tires to come!


----------



## V_Scapes

Picked her up in october.


----------



## plowguy43

Love the powerwagon and that 01 CTD is clean!


----------



## DeereFarmer

rhford: gorgeous truck, I love it!


----------



## NBI Lawn

rhford;1182918 said:


> Some pics of my 06 Powerwagon


Best looking Dodge I have seen wesport ! Love the flares, topper and all. I am actually looking to do everything you have done to yours to mine...minus the hood, not a fan.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

NBI Lawn;1184164 said:


> Best looking Dodge I have seen wesport ! Love the flares, topper and all. I am actually looking to do everything you have done to yours to mine...minus the hood, not a fan.


I like the hood myself. I think that is the item that stands out the most. The flares? That body looks stock to me with regards to the wheel wells. But after looking at it closer, maybe those are flares.


----------



## rhford

Thanks for the nice comments - I appreciate it. 
Actually those are the stock Powerwagon flares, I just smoothed them and painted them to match. At the same time I painted the front bumper cover, the door handles, and blacked out between the windows.
I've also upgraded to the Nighthawk lights since these pics were taken. Much improvement.

Have any of you put the hide away strobes on one of these Dodges? Really interested on where to drill into the head and tail lights.


----------



## plowguy43

I love the SRT hood and nice touch color matching the flares! I have hideaways o my ram. Drilled into the front turn signal and reverse lights. My bulbs are amber.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Here's mine, Boss V going on this summer.


----------



## Rusty Silence

The snow caught me by surprise.


----------



## orenlasko

*here she is...*

2010 2500 laramie.

9.5 western mvp plus with western tornado2 with timbrens in the front

stock for now...


----------



## BlueRam2500

My dream truck right there, except a long bed model. Good luck with it!


----------



## wideout

Orenlasko.... Um I believe were gonna need a few more pics of your setup!!


----------



## IC-Smoke

The collection 90 W350 CTD, 01 W2500 CTD, 06 W2500 CTD:









Old life of the 2001 before it was retired for the 06 and work truck (96 W2500 360):

















Under hood of the 01:


----------



## IC-Smoke

New grocery getter! aka Pampers express! 05 3500 SRW CTD. Soon to be outfitted with a Boss VXT 









06:









First ride: 89 W250 318 meyer 7.5









Truck of my fathers best friend growing up who sadly passed away in a motorcycle accident. He owned the local Dodge dealership and let me test drive the truck. I was hooked on Cummins after that! He always had a new dodge/CTD with a Boss V plow. This is a 90 W350 SRW CTD.


----------



## Rusty Silence

Nice trucks IC-Smoke.


----------



## Shortstuff

'04 2500 with Fisher 8'HD


----------



## big schmitty

IC-Smoke;1201492 said:


> Under hood of the 01:


SWEET RIDE, I see you rockin the Comp D sticker.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

Yikes...that '01 looks nasty under the hood. How many people do you embarrass with that setup?


----------



## BlueRam2500

ICSmoke...beautiful rigs! Your new '05 is real nice, and your going to hang a VXT off the front. I am so jealous of you!:laughing:


----------



## DeereFarmer

IC-Smoke: I'm drooling. Great rigs!


----------



## IC-Smoke

Thanks guys!!! I just kept adding stuff to the 01 until it was to the point it wasnt a very effective work truck so it turned into a toy. I catch he11 from some friends for the amount of money spent on them but its my only hobby other than cutting grass  

The VXT wont be ordered until after the season, when the 06 goes down the road. 

big schmitty I saw your truck up close at IRP a few years ago. One sweet ride man!!:bluebounc


----------



## big schmitty

IC-Smoke;1202696 said:


> Thanks guys!!! I just kept adding stuff to the 01 until it was to the point it wasnt a very effective work truck so it turned into a toy. I catch he11 from some friends for the amount of money spent on them but its my only hobby other than cutting grass
> 
> The VXT wont be ordered until after the season, when the 06 goes down the road.
> 
> big schmitty I saw your truck up close at IRP a few years ago. One sweet ride man!!:bluebounc


Thanks! Come see us again this year, if you liked it then your going to love it now. We took last year off because we could not get a tranny to hold up. So we went a different route for this year.


----------



## nymustang50

My truck is the blue one and the bronco. Its got intake exhaust programmer and 4 inch lift with 35's and fender flares and a flip out and a roll n lock cover thats it.. Soon some cp3 work and some nozzles.. No plow for it and dont plan too that why I got the bronco and I usually just tow the case with my dodge if I need too.
The Gray one is my buddies has a exhaust thats it..

















BTW how you like that power wagon? I would so get one if it came with as a diesel but they dont...


----------



## IC-Smoke

big schmitty;1202725 said:


> Thanks! Come see us again this year, if you liked it then your going to love it now. We took last year off because we could not get a tranny to hold up. So we went a different route for this year.


awesome!! what trans are you running now? I wont be at IRP, gave that place up a couple years ago. I will be at the Buckeye Blast in Hebron, OH (it was the day before IRP last year)


----------



## big schmitty

IC-Smoke;1202836 said:


> awesome!! what trans are you running now? I wont be at IRP, gave that place up a couple years ago. I will be at the Buckeye Blast in Hebron, OH (it was the day before IRP last year)


I'm not ready to say just yet, but there is nothing like it out there, even in upper classes.


----------



## cmo18

m3klee;1167584 said:


> heres mine.


What a good looking dodge, sorta reminds me of mine.

What are the details on the smoked headlights, just covers or the whole thing is new? pm with details


----------



## cmo18

My first dodge, second dodge, and third dodge

Wish I still had my first dodge, a lot of memories and it was my first plow truck


----------



## IC-Smoke

crappy cell photo but the local dodge dealer has a new 09 on the lot with a VXT


----------



## 12vdzl

IC-Smoke;1205018 said:


> crappy cell photo but the local dodge dealer has a new 09 on the lot with a VXT


Ian
Nice lookin grocery getter! What made you go to a quad cab and ditch the reg cab?


----------



## wideout

orenlasko still waiting on more pics


----------



## IC-Smoke

Hey Curtis! a ca rseat and room for the dog. Only issue is with my fuel tank and toolbox the shortbox will only be 40" long.... I guess the fuel tank will have to go


----------



## big schmitty

IC-Smoke;1205018 said:


> crappy cell photo but the local dodge dealer has a new 09 on the lot with a VXT


Whats the price on this truck or did you look and what dealership is it at? Thanks


----------



## fireboy5722

here is my 84 w 350 b4 the accident


----------



## fireboy5722

my friend in the pic. we were pulling the docks out for the winter.


----------



## IC-Smoke

big schmitty;1208979 said:


> Whats the price on this truck or did you look and what dealership is it at? Thanks


CR motors in Hudson, MI I think they were around $47k before the plow went on

not sure if they sold it or not but it hasnt been there the last couple days.... must be they found a buyer that wanted a plow...


----------



## wideout

*past dodge*

just thought i would post some pics of past trucks well i still have the white 97


----------



## wideout

forgot this one


----------



## IC-Smoke

a couple good looking rigs!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## wideout

Thanks! i miss the blue 02 sold it when i bought the 06


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Your first Dodge is like your first girlfriend as a kid..... You will never forget them!!!


----------



## wideout

The 02 wasn't my first but it sure was my favorite had a lot of extras!


----------



## loudredram

here is mine ...... gotta love the cummins when it comes to plowing


----------



## loudredram

BlueRam2500;1196382 said:


> Here's mine, Boss V going on this summer.


tom whats the matter you miss plowing...... gotta nice light bar i will sell you back...lol


----------



## DeereFarmer

Very nice redloudram!


----------



## qualitylawn

nice dodges!


----------



## clp94

see if this worked...no plow on the truck but this was before i had my f350 and was usin this truck to haul the bikes to the races.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

A few of my rigs..past and present
02 2500 ctd








98 2500 ctd








2010 3500 ctd








07 3500 ctd


----------



## samjr

*here a work vid from my phone*






i am in the cat the guys in a 1 ton Ram we work good togather wesport


----------



## 12vdzl

loudredram;1226710 said:


> here is mine ...... gotta love the cummins when it comes to plowing


Sure wish my truck looked that clean.  What year is your truck?


----------



## bsharp704

Heres ours, 08 3500 QC 6.7CTD, Sterling Grill, 9-2 Boss V, 14 Ebling.


----------



## plowguy43

Thats an awesome truck!


----------



## bsharp704

Thanks, there are some more pics in the Dodge plow trucks thread.


----------



## bsharp704

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65871. Heres the link.


----------



## loudredram

12vdzl;1232291 said:


> Sure wish my truck looked that clean.  What year is your truck?


Its an 01....those pics were taken after it got out of the body shop after having the front end replaced twice becouse of retarted drivers. I try to keep it clean but now she needs doors due to rot, and i have to get the right bedside painted from my first plow accident in 17 years of plowing she only got scraped up from a wall


----------



## Plow Dude

Enjoy. 05 & 97

Maybe not. Not sure why pics didn't upload


----------



## big schmitty

A pic of the engine in the race truck.










Here is the engine in the show truck


----------



## blk90s13

oh snaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap


----------



## DeereFarmer

Unfair schmitty.


----------



## Grassman09

big schmitty;1238879 said:


> A pic of the engine in the race truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the engine in the show truck


What are those orange wires going to? Are those the spark plug wires. :laughing:


----------



## big schmitty

Grassman09;1239293 said:


> What are those orange wires going to? Are those the spark plug wires. :laughing:


Yep they sure are! Accel plug wires had a mix up on colors, they made these orange instead of yellow. We got one heck of a deal on them


----------



## harryhood

Here's my POS










next year I plan on upgrading to a post 2003 2500.


----------



## My07Brute

My 2008 dodge ram Power Wagon


----------



## BlueRam2500

loudredram;1226715 said:


> tom whats the matter you miss plowing...... gotta nice light bar i will sell you back...lol


Hey Gary, good to see you posting over here. Thought about plowing again with the truck, but plowing with the quad is so much more fun. Going to try getting some driveways next year in my neighborhood. What you been up to man?


----------



## loudredram

BlueRam2500;1245485 said:


> Hey Gary, good to see you posting over here. Thought about plowing again with the truck, but plowing with the quad is so much more fun. Going to try getting some driveways next year in my neighborhood. What you been up to man?


Just working still with Tilcon...... trying to keep my truck together it took Level 10 three tries to get my trans rite took out another transfer case and I took out the rear last year. So I yanked out my TST box so now I'm just down to injectors and my smarty


----------



## BlueRam2500

Damn bro you've been busy. I had to put a trans in mine 2 years ago but other than that its been good to me. Looking to upgrade maybe next year to a 4th Gen so saving my pennies!


----------



## Grassman09

big schmitty;1239593 said:


> Yep they sure are! Accel plug wires had a mix up on colors, they made these orange instead of yellow. We got one heck of a deal on them


Yeah I guess they just weren't all that popular. Weird.


----------



## ctd992500

*My 99 2500 ctd*

Here is my truck 1999 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 with a 8'2 Boss V. The pic with plow on is from this fall when first put on. The other pics are from yesterday when washed and gave it a wax job seen as we had a quick thaw. It's trucks first year of it's life with plow on it and has a 111k miles on her she gettin old but serves me well.


----------



## ctkiteboarding

*here my 97*

its for sale, 160k t


----------



## Joneso8




----------



## hillbillydeluxe

what % tint is ur windows? they look great....


----------



## Joneso8

5% all the way around


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

wow! You literally have one of the best lookin dodge's I've seen..... im jealous of the wideout too! ...lol


----------



## Joneso8

Thank you! Its an awesome truck.


----------



## hardwoodcd

Hey Joneso8, that truck is screaming for some black step tubes and a sign that says back the f/ck up!!!!! Looks great man!


----------



## plowguy43

That's not really a TRX4 is it? Those all came with a grey tu tone and color matched grill. Beautiful truck regardless.


Joneso8;1268490 said:


> View attachment 96090
> 
> View attachment 96091


----------



## Joneso8

No, I just like the look of the trx4 decals and the debadged tailgate all except the big ram head.


----------



## fatboyNJ

here is 2001 just got the new rims and tires put on


----------



## DeereFarmer

I haven't posted up pics of my Ram on here yet, so why not? Second pic is putting it to work! Third pic is my old Dakota I sold a few years back. I'm really kicking myself for selling that truck. I loved it. Fourth pic is my old Ram mud truck. 178K miles, a dieing 5.2, and a top speed of 50. Gotta love it!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Slap an engine, tailgate salter and a Snoway plow on the old W150 this summer. Those older trucks will push circles around some of the newer ones. Short box, reg cab plow trucks are worth a ton of cash and look great too. 

If you paint it red you will not miss that Dakota as much !!!!


----------



## NBI Lawn

fatboyNJ;1271417 said:


> here is 2001 just got the new rims and tires put on


Bad ass!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## DeereFarmer

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1271586 said:


> Slap an engine, tailgate salter and a Snoway plow on the old W150 this summer. Those older trucks will push circles around some of the newer ones. Short box, reg cab plow trucks are worth a ton of cash and look great too.
> 
> If you paint it red you will not miss that Dakota as much !!!!


If I was smart I would have kept the W150, but I needed it out of my parking lot, so I sold it a few years back. Got more than I paid for it so I was happy.ussmileyflag About 5 weeks later my friend who owns a repair shop came across a rebuilt 5.2 for free. I was kicking myself after that one.


----------



## huskerfan523

Here she is with the new rims/tires! havent tried to mount the plow yet....








truck before tires


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks good Husker.


----------



## CGM Inc.

subscribing....


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

Husker looks great! Let me know how the plow mounting goes.... were basically in the same boat.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Our 5500 with Fisher XLS and 4.5 yard Equifab Stainless spreader


----------



## GMC Driver

The only Dodge I drive on any regular basis is my buddies when I have to load it on my trailer. Not a bad rig, when it's running.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

Cedar Grounds;1273925 said:


> Our 5500 with Fisher XLS and 4.5 yard Equifab Stainless spreader


How do you like that spreader? I'm in the market for a stainless spreader myself. Is it electric?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Laszlo Almasi;1273975 said:


> How do you like that spreader? I'm in the market for a stainless spreader myself. Is it electric?


It's an electric Equifab and we love it! Put approx. 200 tonnes through it this winter without any issues.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

Cedar Grounds;1274061 said:


> It's an electric Equifab and we love it! Put approx. 200 tonnes through it this winter without any issues.


Sounds promising. I already sent them an e-mail this morning to get some more information and pricing.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Laszlo Almasi;1274067 said:


> Sounds promising. I already sent them an e-mail this morning to get some more information and pricing.


Attention to detail on the unit is awesome! We also got the variable speed controller on it.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1273932 said:


> The only Dodge I drive on any regular basis is my buddies when I have to load it on my trailer. Not a bad rig, when it's running.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Wayy too funny and I must agree


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

Triple L;1274112 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Wayy too funny and I must agree


Be careful...I have lost track of how many GMC/Chevy trucks I have had to pull out of tough situations. And yeah...Fords too.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

Laszlo Almasi;1274171 said:


> Be careful...I have lost track of how many GMC/Chevy trucks I have had to pull out of tough situations. And yeah...Fords too.


Here is one of them. I need to start keeping an album of all the vehicles I pull out. xysport


----------



## big schmitty

I have been working on the truck for the last year and a half trying to get a transmission to hold up and finally got it to the track to make a few passes. Here is one of them. The brakes wouldn't hold it at the line while I was building boost, but it was still a decent pass.

Click on the pic for the video.


----------



## vegaman04

Need #'s from above post please.....


----------



## big schmitty

vegaman04;1299130 said:


> Need #'s from above post please.....


What numbers are you referring to, times?


----------



## vegaman04

Time and dyno numbers lol


----------



## big schmitty

vegaman04;1299227 said:


> Time and dyno numbers lol


It's north of 1500hp and 3200tq and it ran in the 9's on that pass.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

my 2004 2500..this is the old plow putting a 8ft xblade on this season
got alot more stuff to do to it.


----------



## m3klee

big schmitty that thing is nasty, nicely done


----------



## big schmitty

m3klee;1300304 said:


> big schmitty that thing is nasty, nicely done


Thank You!


----------



## rawfish




----------



## DeereFarmer

I just put a set of 285/70/17 Cooper Discoverer AT3s on my truck. They look good, are very quiet and great in the mud and rain I've thrown at them. So far a very good tire. I've got about 2,000 miles on them and have no compaints other than everyone asking me about the tires hahaha. Here is a before and a couple of after pics...


----------



## JWH_03_DODGE

couple of my old one... In the process of changing the plow over to one of my other trucks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

rawfish;1300774 said:


>


Plowing with those SRT Rims is a shame....


----------



## shouldawent

a group of cummins, my old sport and my ol-Dakota yea i spend a lot of time under a hood of a dodge


----------



## shouldawent

and just for fun the underhood of the silver one


----------



## big schmitty

Someone took this pic and sent it to me on fb. It's about 200 ft out at our local track. I thought it was cool and thought you guys might too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

big schmitty;1313768 said:


> Someone took this pic and sent it to me on fb. It's about 200 ft out at our local track. I thought it was cool and thought you guys might too.


That is wesport awesome!


----------



## dieseld

Very cool!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Yeah that truck is laying it down! I still have the diesel mag with that truck on the cover.


----------



## big schmitty

CGM Inc.;1313871 said:


> That is wesport awesome!


Thank You!



dieseld;1313873 said:


> Very cool!


Thanks



Dirty Jersey;1314031 said:


> Yeah that truck is laying it down! I still have the diesel mag with that truck on the cover.


Thanks, It will have a feature in Diesel Power very soon!


----------



## plowguy43

big schmitty;1314286 said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks, It will have a feature in Diesel Power very soon!


What did you put down for a time on that run? It looks like that truck is doing everything it can to keep in contact with the track.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Here is a pic of my brothers truck from a month or so ago. I will post some videos tonight.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

And here is a time slip from 2 weeks ago when I took it to the track. Going out one more time this year, it has a 10 in it for sure! This winter I will probably re-build it for him, we counted time slips a few nights ago and he has made 280 1/4 mile passes in that poor truck lol.
Robert


----------



## plowguy43

Whats he running for a trans behind it? Is it still a 24valve or did he swap over to a 12valve (don't know why he would) Ppump swap? Man that is crazy fast times.


----------



## rob_cook2001

ATS stage 6. We love our purple transmissions . It is still a common rail.12valves are cool but not my thing


----------



## big schmitty

rob_cook2001;1314605 said:


> And here is a time slip from 2 weeks ago when I took it to the track. Going out one more time this year, it has a 10 in it for sure! This winter I will probably re-build it for him, we counted time slips a few nights ago and he has made 280 1/4 mile passes in that poor truck lol.
> Robert


Nice times


----------



## plowguy43

rob_cook2001;1314634 said:


> ATS stage 6. We love our purple transmissions . It is still a common rail.12valves are cool but not my thing


Judging by the headlights it looks like an 06, very nice truck! ATS definitley makes a nice transmission. What other upgrades has he done? Still on a single turbo? What HP/TQ is he putting down to run those numbers.

Sorry for the 20 questions but I'm wanting to swap a 12valve into my 99 and am just learning more and more about Diesels.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It is a 06. We use to run compounds but now it is a toy so we went back to a single. It has a aurora 5k. Twin pumps, headstuds, valve springs, rocker studs, Single stage Nitrous, bully dog crazy larry stacked with a edge EZ. I lowered it 3in up front and about 5 in the rear and put a set of calvert bars on it.
Thats the major modifications. I have not dynod it and do not plan to. My guess is high 600's on fuel and around 750 on spray to the wheels. I am thinking about pulling the motor this winter and going through it, she is starting to get a little excessive blowby.
Robert


----------



## big schmitty

rob_cook2001;1315150 said:


> , *she is starting to get a little excessive blowby.*
> Robert


:laughing: Thats when they start to run good!


----------



## miderbier

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=127863


----------



## soapy

Here is my 2001 Dakota with a Snow Dog MD75 plow. 360 AWD with LSD 3.92 gears. Using it for small commercial lots.


----------



## 1969 Hemi RTs

*My Dodge*

There are a lot of nice ttrucks on here. i have a couple of pics of mine.


----------



## BigJoeC

Very nice guys keep um commin!


----------



## ajcoop20




----------



## Metro Lawn

Here is my baby.


----------



## miderbier

My pair of 5.9's


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

miderbier;1385924 said:


> My pair of 5.9's


awesome lookin rides! love the white mega cab and black wheels. lets see some more pics of that joker.


----------



## miderbier

Here is another of her!


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

that truck was done right for sure. i'm guessing 6" lift and 35s?


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah that is pretty much my dream truck right there. Done right for sure.


----------



## captshawn

*2011 3500*

Here is my 2011 3500 Big Horn.


----------



## miderbier

Thanks for the compliments guys...yeah 6 inch super lift with 35's


----------



## JBMiller616

The company picked up a new rig this year, so the 2007 will be handed down to the next guy in line and this is going to be my new plow rig. It's basically the same truck as the '07 but I think it looks a bit better, rides a bit better and the interior is 10x better in my opinion. Just wish it had the clearance light package like the 2007, but I guess they don't include that in the plow prep package anymore.

2011 2500 SLT 
Regular Cab, 8' Bed
9'2" Steel BOSS Power V-XT










I'll get some more pics if/when the snow starts to fly......


----------



## Cutter1

Here is my new dump. Pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## Cutter1

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129344&page=4


----------



## rob_cook2001

Jb.... I would love to see some more pics of that 2011 with the Vxt on it.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## V_Scapes

Cutter1;1398614 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129344&page=4


That is one serious dump body. im assuming its alluminum? you shouldnt have a problem stuffing 9yds of mulch in that baby.


----------



## jimv

98 dakota v6 3.92 gears 7foot mm1


----------



## IC-Smoke

2005 Laramie 3500 SRW


----------



## FisheRam

2012 RAM 2500 ST. It's bone stock but I'm okay with that, always have been. Roll down windows and non-heated seats won't break on me! The wife gets all the good stuff in her Laramie 1500, and that's the truck we take on the weekends.


----------



## dinosaur

New trucks are no fun!!! 
Here's my old '61 that a few years ago was replaced with the '75 so the wife can plow when I'm not around.


----------



## IC-Smoke

great looking trucks! you should have kept the PW!! Thumbs Up

62 M37 (soon to be OD green and marked with dads military numbers)

First day home:









Heading to a car show with the 2001


----------



## miderbier

IC-Smoke;1411606 said:


> great looking trucks! you should have kept the PW!! Thumbs Up
> 
> 62 M37 (soon to be OD green and marked with dads military numbers)
> 
> First day home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to a car show with the 2001


Awesome Reg Cab...I would just leave that hooked up and drive all over town. You have some nice trucks!


----------



## FisheRam

captshawn;1393702 said:


> Here is my 2011 3500 Big Horn.


I really like that truck. The silver looks awesome. I definitely want to upgrade to those wheels/tires one day when these get worn out.


----------



## FisheRam

*Side Steps*

I put these on on Saturday. It was a little chilly laying on the driveway outside for a couple hours but it was generally a very easy install. I had never used a rivnut before this install but they seem to work real good and it's cool how they work. I think the steps make the truck look alot nicer, and they are actually something I will use on a daily basis.


----------



## captshawn

FisheRam;1416557 said:


> I really like that truck. The silver looks awesome. I definitely want to upgrade to those wheels/tires one day when these get worn out.


Thanks.....Couple thousand miles on it now and I am really starting to like it more and more. I thought my GMC was a plowing machine until I started using this one. I have a Dodge 97 extended cab 3500 dually as well and it dont compare to this one.


----------



## djr623

01 1500 5.9 4.10's auto e60 c8........... tonka truck


----------



## bsharp704

miderbier;1385924 said:


> My pair of 5.9's


Good looking set of trucks, have you done any work to the motor on the Mega Cab, let me know if you are looking for perfomance.

Thanks, 
Brian


----------



## razr777

Got some nice setups here ....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Here's my 92 Cummins

Love them cummins dodges.....


----------



## habart30

*The silver 04 2500 is mine
The blue 06 2500 mega cab is my uncles
The black 05 2500 is at the local dealership currently for sale. I had to post it just because its SICK*


----------



## razr777

Here is mine waiting for a plow any suggestions lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

razr777;1426601 said:


> Here is mine waiting for a plow any suggestions lol.


Fisher XLS, nice truck!


----------



## USMCMP5811

habart30;1426458 said:


> *The black 05 2500 is at the local dealership currently for sale. I had to post it just because its SICK*


That thing needs a set of long arms to put the funt axel back centered under the truck.


----------



## JBMiller616

Dogplow Dodge;1426045 said:


> Here's my 92 Cummins
> 
> Love them cummins dodges.....


That is one great looking truck.



habart30;1426458 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

An ARB front bumper with a winch would finish off the front of that truck nicely.....








*


----------



## JBMiller616

Here are a couple pics of the new truck from this past storm.....

2011 Ram 2500, Reg Cab, 8' Bed
9'2" Steel Power-V XT


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I'm torn between the simplicity of the first gen and the looks of the new ones. Perhaps a 4th gen on an older Ford l7000 chasis.


----------



## BigJoeC

Love the '92 DogPlow. Hey djr623, you wanna sell your truck, thats excatly what I'm lookin for!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Thanks Guys...

I really like the look of those winge'd plows... kind of like a freight train front end with them both pointing rearwards

*How are they from an efficiency standpoint. Faster plowing ???*

Here's a better shot of it...with it's first load of leaves in the back.

I'm in love with ....... my truck.... the wife is ok, i guess.


----------



## miderbier

Dogplow Dodge;1430164 said:


> Thanks Guys...
> 
> I really like the look of those winge'd plows... kind of like a freight train front end with them both pointing rearwards
> 
> *How are they from an efficiency standpoint. Faster plowing ???*
> 
> Here's a better shot of it...with it's first load of leaves in the back.
> 
> I'm in love with ....... my truck.... the wife is ok, i guess.


Hard to beat a good lookin Cummins 1st Gen like that one! Nice Truck...I would love to add one to my 2nd and 3rd...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

miderbier;1430967 said:


> Hard to beat a good lookin Cummins 1st Gen like that one! Nice Truck.....


Thanks !

Haven't had it that long, but she purrs like a big hulking lump....

Fuel mileage is great, depending on the tires I run. Summer tires ~20mpg. Snow tires ~15mpg....

Runs great. Drives nice. Ride isn't bad after the new springs in the front.

Turning radius.... well, that's a different story. If there is one thing that I'm not happy with, is the ability to turn into a parking spot..... Not exactly smooth.


----------



## DFLS

Listen to mine here,:


----------



## DFLS

Big Boss Man;1169566 said:


> My 1984


Nice state of the art plow on a nice older truck


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

JBMiller616;1428686 said:
 

> That is one great looking truck.
> 
> An ARB front bumper with a winch would finish off the front of that truck nicely.....


Nah...I'd go with a Road Rhino bumper like I have on my '01 Ram.


----------



## jjklongisland

Dogplow Dodge;1431115 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Haven't had it that long, but she purrs like a big hulking lump....
> 
> Fuel mileage is great, depending on the tires I run. Summer tires ~20mpg. Snow tires ~15mpg....
> 
> Runs great. Drives nice. Ride isn't bad after the new springs in the front.
> 
> Turning radius.... well, that's a different story. If there is one thing that I'm not happy with, is the ability to turn into a parking spot..... Not exactly smooth.


Nice rig... My 89 had the absolute worst turning radius on the planet and was a regular cab.... I still miss her though. Never let me know down in a storm and was a tank.


----------



## 03sd

harryhood;1240643 said:


> Here's my POS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next year I plan on upgrading to a post 2003 2500.


that is not a pos, that sir is a classic:salute:


----------



## Canplow

Heres one pic of the goat had to take it off the computer figured out how to resize my camera!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is my '11 Ram. Without the snow, there's no reason to drive around with the Boss V on it.

Also there are '06 Ram (in avatar) as well as an '07 Dodge 3500 crew cab w/ 9' dump body and 9' Boss V in the lineup.


----------



## captshawn

LwnmwrMan22;1437727 said:


> Here is my '11 Ram. Without the snow, there's no reason to drive around with the Boss V on it.
> 
> Also there are '06 Ram (in avatar) as well as an '07 Dodge 3500 crew cab w/ 9' dump body and 9' Boss V in the lineup.


Or 2011's are twins....Nice truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

captshawn;1437945 said:


> Or 2011's are twins....Nice truck.


They are 300% better than my '06 I traded in.

I wish the outlook was a bit better, I would trade another '06 on a new HO '12, but I'm trying to get rid of payments, not add to them.

7 more months and more payments drop.

When I'm 63, I should be debt free at this rate.


----------



## captshawn

LwnmwrMan22;1437948 said:


> They are 300% better than my '06 I traded in.
> 
> I wish the outlook was a bit better, I would trade another '06 on a new HO '12, but I'm trying to get rid of payments, not add to them.
> 
> 7 more months and more payments drop.
> 
> When I'm 63, I should be debt free at this rate.


I traded a 2005 Duramax for mine and don't regret it. My complaints are the size of the rear headrest when looking back and head lights. Here is mine.


----------



## CGM Inc.

mine looks just like them too! Triplets...


----------



## LawnmastersMike

big schmitty;1314286 said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks, It will have a feature in Diesel Power very soon!


Saw this article on your alls truck http://www.dieselpowermag.com/features/dodge/1201dp_1998_dodge_ram_2500_cummins_full_race/index.html

Keep up the good work! Hopefully I'll be able to make it to TS or Scheids and see it this year.


----------



## V_Scapes

LwnmwrMan22;1437727 said:


> Here is my '11 Ram. Without the snow, there's no reason to drive around with the Boss V on it.
> 
> Also there are '06 Ram (in avatar) as well as an '07 Dodge 3500 crew cab w/ 9' dump body and 9' Boss V in the lineup.


Laramie or SLT? I love these new rams. the upgrade in power and torque with the new hemis is awsome. I have to get a pic of mine on here soon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Not mine but I dig them!


----------



## fireboy5722

Need some new pics guys these all look great!


----------



## Yates004

My 2012 Ram 2500 SLT Hemi with a 8'6" Fisher XV2


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

a couple pics of the restoration of my 97 Cummins.... Now just on the lookout for a used X blade


----------



## fireboy5722

Looking good what kind of bed did you use?


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

The bed is a " Martin"....Small Family ran Company out of central PA near Altoona. Maybe you heard of them? Great Bed .. Highly recommended for the $.
www.martinswelding.com


----------



## steinerservices

*1996 12 valve*

1996 12 valve 4" diamond eye straight pipe and a 8' pro plus


----------



## fireboy5722

Yup ive heard of them I think they are who I am going to use when I replace mine!


----------



## TCLandscaping

Steiner any chance you can take a vid of the exhaust and sound? Im debating putting a 4 straight or 5 with muffler on my new truck. My 02 cummins I had a 5 and it was loud. still stock on my 01. Just wondering if you like the tone. Thanks


----------



## steinerservices

TCLandscaping;1872479 said:


> Steiner any chance you can take a vid of the exhaust and sound? Im debating putting a 4 straight or 5 with muffler on my new truck. My 02 cummins I had a 5 and it was loud. still stock on my 01. Just wondering if you like the tone. Thanks


 yea I can do that send me your email address and I'll make a video. And I really like the sound it. It comes out the stock location so it's not to loud inside and it really whistles.


----------



## jasburrito

*my first time ever plowing with truck*

This was my first time ever plowing with a truck. I had plowed with my little 220 quad. thanks again for all the info and help from plowsite. Ram tough




98 shorty sport 1500 mm1


----------



## fireboy5722

You can push further then just off to the side with a truck! Lol if you can push it all in a pile it will make it faster for you.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

dodgegmc1213;1300278 said:


> my 2004 2500..this is the old plow putting a 8ft xblade on this season
> got alot more stuff to do to it.
> 
> View attachment 99215


It dont look like that anymore lol....heres an updated pic from 2 days ago


----------



## LAND-TECH

*2014 5500 with Fisher Plow*

Just got a new Ram..thought I would share...


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

:yow!:


LAND-TECH;1887876 said:


> Just got a new Ram..thought I would share...


----------



## LAND-TECH

You will have check my profile for pics and the album I up loaded...til I figure out how post pics in my posts...


----------



## dstifel

My 2014 driveway truck


----------



## bacwudzme

Here's mine


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## ggb6259

Impressed by all the big Rams.. I run a baby RamDogg... 
04 1500 ST 4.7L as basic as basic can be. Hand crank windows, new rubber floor no storage in the seat center console.... Had to put my own radio in it... 
SnowDogg MD75 & Axxitech mini light bar. I'm $11K into it and it has less than 85K on the clock...


----------



## 09RamMD75

*09 Ram 1500 SLT*

Here is my 09 Ram 1500 both in its summer mode and winter mode.


----------



## Ty27

Yates004;1868817 said:


> My 2012 Ram 2500 SLT Hemi with a 8'6" Fisher XV2


Those are some GOOD looking pictures of that plow and truck!


----------



## bazjeepers

Finally can add my pics!! 2003 Dodge Durango with a Western Standard 6.5. Might be putting a few bags of salt to even out the back.


----------



## Ramitt

02 2500 5.9 cummins


----------



## JN16184

My new tow rig/ plow rig and my old one...


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

JN16184;1962508 said:


> My new tow rig/ plow rig and my old one...


sweet set up man!


----------



## Ramitt

2 cummins plowing out our cabin



I managed to find some ice/snow drift's lol


----------



## Dodgepowerwagon

*1972 Power Wagon W300 wing plow cummins conversion*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=947868238585636



Hoping this video of my power wagon/ram shows up. It is a 1972 W300 chassis with an 89 cab, cummins and 727. The rest is all power wagon-dana 70 front axle, dana 70 rear axle, both 4.88 gears, divorced NP205 transfer case. It was a plow for the MassDOT so the front plow is modified for that use. The wing plow is 7ft and sander is a torwell economizer. All plows, sander and dump are controlled by central hydraulics. The wheels are steel dodge, the tires are hercules HDT 7.50x16 studded mud and snows. It weighs 11k and pushes some serious snow. This video is right after I bought it and was still thinking it was an 89 truck with some different chassis components. Glad that wasn't true and it is all early PW with the first generation cummins that has low miles and is all stock.


----------



## dieseld

Very cool! Keep us updated on your progress. Welcome!


----------



## JustJeff

Thought I had already posted mine here, but I don't see it now. Here it is in various stages with some additions/changes at different times.


----------



## dstifel

My 2015 with the 6.4 hemi. 8ft blade with 20" wings


----------



## Ramitt

dstifel;2071194 said:


> My 2015 with the 6.4 hemi. 8ft blade with 20" wings


Isnt it kinda hard to plow snow with a trailer behind you??? :laughing:


----------



## dstifel

Not when your as good as I am! Haha


----------



## Ramitt

dstifel;2071375 said:


> Not when your as good as I am! Haha


Touche Thumbs Up


----------



## dodgegmc1213

my fathers new 2014 2500 with a xv2


----------



## ReddensLawnCare

Harleyjeff;2070322 said:


> Thought I had already posted mine here, but I don't see it now. Here it is in various stages with some additions/changes at different times.


What model plow is that


----------



## JustJeff

ReddensLawnCare;2072119 said:


> What model plow is that


It's in my signature. 9'-6" Snowdogg VXF flared wing V.


----------



## ReddensLawnCare

Harleyjeff;2072157 said:


> It's in my signature. 9'-6" Snowdogg VXF flared wing V.


Didn't see that on the mobile platform. I have its baby brother the vmd on my 2500 and the hd75 on the other ram. That looks really nice.


----------



## Ty27

03 3500 Cummins


----------



## Ty27

Not sure why it's sideways, I'll get more pics this winter.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn

dodgegmc1213;2072036 said:


> my fathers new 2014 2500 with a xv2


That a 96 or 86?

Wow, I never notice the bumper height differences between the generations, your old man got a leveling kit in there or is that stock?

What do you run on that 03-05 third gen?


----------



## JustJeff

ReddensLawnCare;2072213 said:


> Didn't see that on the mobile platform. I have its baby brother the vmd on my 2500 and the hd75 on the other ram. That looks really nice.


Thank you, but why in the World would you ever put such a small and light duty plow on a three quarter ton truck?? This baffles the hell out of me.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn

Harleyjeff;2073267 said:


> Thank you, but why in the World would you ever put such a small and light duty plow on a three quarter ton truck?? This baffles the hell out of me.


Because he couldn't find any videos of the larger ones. Hahahaha..
I kid.. I kid..


----------



## ReddensLawnCare

Mostly misunderstanding on my part when it was ordered. I signed the contract and gave the deposit and didn't realize it was MD until it was installed. I also figured with as little snow as we get down here no need to invest in a much more expensive v plow. We rarely get more than six inches. And, if I hate it I will sell it next year and buy a bigger one. FYI I'm outside Charlotte NC


----------



## ReddensLawnCare

ReddensLawnCare;2073379 said:


> Mostly misunderstanding on my part when it was ordered. I signed the contract and gave the deposit and didn't realize it was MD until it was installed. I also figured with as little snow as we get down here no need to invest in a much more expensive v plow. We rarely get more than six inches. And, if I hate it I will sell it next year and buy a bigger one. FYI I'm outside Charlotte NC


Also the truck doesn't have plow prep so I'm OK with it


----------



## JustJeff

ReddensLawnCare;2073381 said:


> Also the truck doesn't have plow prep so I'm OK with it


Makes sense. We've all f'ed up at some point or another. And knowing your situation now, you will probably be just fine with the MD plow since you don't get much snow. I still wouldn't have gone with a 7'-6", but that's just me. No plow prep doesn't make much of a difference anyway. Most guys on here don't have plow prep on their trucks.


----------



## ReddensLawnCare

The biggest reason I wanted a v is we have a couple large distribution centers and after adding some wings to the hd75 I feel it will help with cleaning up and moving the snow way down the isleways. I may be way off but if we don't get any snow this year I won't know until next year.


----------



## johnnywaz

Miss this truck! Sold it about 1 year ago.


----------



## villeri

My -95 2500 cummins plowtruck









got floorshifter and plowcontroller handle.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=499d94cee3a7898037fd145803fc8beb&oe=56FCFC8D

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3[/QUOTE]


----------



## Big Boss Man

Big Boss Man;1169566 said:


> My 1984


Got some new decals!


----------



## awhip

It's a love hate relationship


----------



## hbrady

I had to do it, getting into the bed of my 2500 w/ 18'' wheels was a real pain in the as*.. so yea, I got a gramp step.


----------



## dstifel

Where you get it how much and easy to install haha I want one


----------



## hbrady

I got it in the jungle.. Amazon  A little pricey but.. it's something else to write off  $189 and it took about 20 minutes to install. I'd suggest the supplied spacers and longer bolts, I didn't use them but wish I did. Step slaps bumper unless I raise it by hand. I'm too lazy to pull it out and put spacers in. Look for Bestop TrekStep, mine was Bestop 75306-15 TrekStep.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

Big Boss Man;2093514 said:


> Got some new decals!


Love the sno-fiter and sno-commanders. The 72-93 generation plows so well. That is all I use.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Dodgesnofiter;2120813 said:


> Love the sno-fiter and sno-commanders. The 72-93 generation plows so well. That is all I use.


I miss my old 85 snow commander!


----------



## Richh56




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Updated....'13 3500 dump, '15 3500, '17 3500, '17 350p, '17 3500 crew cab. The '13 is a 5.7 dually, the rest are all 6.4 SRWs

View attachment 176070


----------



## Drock78

2016 2500 6.4 BOSS 7'6" with wings. Omega swing wing out back.


----------



## snowpushinglimo




----------



## MarkEagleUSA




----------



## 2500Ram




----------



## Powerwagonplow

Drock78 said:


> View attachment 176477
> 
> 2016 2500 6.4 BOSS 7'6" with wings. Omega swing wing out back.


that's a nice looking rig!!


----------



## 2500Ram

Powerwagonplow said:


> that's a nice looking rig!!


Thank you! We call her Redbone. 2003, 2500 W/94k miles.


----------



## scottr

Does the picture have to have a plow on it? My buddies Chieftain looks way better than my Dodge  Got a new ride out to the Gold mine this year :clapping:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Page one was from memory lane....


----------



## fireboy5722

15 ram 2500 5.7 love it. Have some upgrades on it now have to finish and get some more pictures!


----------



## potsie

2016 Ram 2500 Laramie with a Boss 8'2" DXT.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there is a new ram in town...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2017 5500 4x4 84" to chase away the ice


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Traded my 04 back in June for a 2010 ram 2500, had 44k miles on it, put a brand new fisher xv2 on it, then got totaled the first week of December before our first snow storm of the season, had 53k miles on it when it got hit, now have a 2012 ram 2500 with 126k miles and put the new plow on that.


----------



## NYH1




----------



## FearFact

2016 ram 3500 w/6.4
stock on 285/75r18 (35s), protech headache rack and a fisher HD2 8', and there will never be another 8' mounted on any of our work trucks again....... its a work truck that gets about 30k a year on it...i just took the pic as its snowing and im about to head back out


----------



## Noelie84

Here's my current work/plow rig. '84 W150 with the /6 & NP435 4 speed. Plows like a tank with that granny low gear.









But, in a big storm it also wrecks my clutch knee so I upgraded this summer. I'll have to post another picture once I actually buy the plow and install it, but this is my _future _plow rig:


----------



## Jacobmb

04 ram 1500 with 5.7l
Dual battery, timbrens, added 2nd trans cooler
Cooper m+s
Snoway plow with DP, pro2 controller
1st gen polycaster

And

06 ram 1500 with 5.7l
added 2nd trans cooler
Cooper m+s
Snoway plow with DP, wireless controller
1st gen polycaster

Looking at possibly 02 cummins 3500 24v, with 9ft arctic plow for this season...


----------



## Jacobmb

3rd dodge. 03 ram2500 5.9 cummins with blizzard plow added to fleet


----------



## Bighammer

I've had a few Dodges-- First a '94 Cummins reg cab, then an '03 Cummins quad cab Laramie. I just picked up a 2015 Tradesman. (also Cummins) I swapped my Hummer rims and larger tires onto it and put a plow mount on it this afternoon. (wiring tomorrow)


----------



## NBRam1500

2016 Ram Sport 
5.7
Plow pics to come


----------

